
Is Google trying to conquer death? - ishgarg
http://beta.writiely.com/article.php?articleURL=is-google-trying-to-conquer-death-324
======
pmoriarty
Coming soon: Live longer if you work at Google.

Everybody else, tough luck.

~~~
vorotato
Also no longer any need to pay out retirement, if you live for 300 years, that
40 year retirement plan just ain't gonna cut it.

